# Best Enclosure comp



## stockeh (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Guys the team at Animal Attraction would like to invite you all to participate in "Australias Best Enclosure comp"

Between now and the 15th of Dec we are going to be holding a competition for APS members to see who has the best looking vivarium out there.

The winner will be judged by us here at animal attraction and will be based on a voting system, all votes for you favorite enclosure must be received by the 15th Dec and can be sent to [email protected].

The winner will be posted on this site and will get a $50.00 credit to spend at www.animalattraction.com.au just in time for christmas.

So get your cameras out and start snapping.... here is a little something to kick you off

Take care
Matt


----------



## Dicco (Nov 9, 2004)

Is it only for indoor vivariums?


----------



## stockeh (Nov 9, 2004)

indoor and outdoor dicco the voters will decide


----------



## Dicco (Nov 9, 2004)

Great! I'm just about to start my outdoor enclosure.


----------



## teza (Nov 9, 2004)

Well, I better get started on my outdoor Central Netted pit ....


Thats a nice EWD Enclosure Stockeh ....


----------



## Dicco (Nov 9, 2004)

teza said:


> Thats a nice EWD Enclosure Stockeh ....



Do those leaves look familiar teza?


----------



## stockeh (Nov 9, 2004)

*RE: Re: Best Enclosure comp*

thanks teza.... best you get them all done before the 15th ;-)


----------



## teza (Nov 9, 2004)

Um yeah Dicco, they do ..... cough,cough !!!!!!! lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2004)

sounds like a good comp. wish i could compete .


----------



## stockeh (Nov 9, 2004)

why cant you pete


----------



## mblissett (Nov 9, 2004)

My Thick Tailed Gecko Enclosure

Not the best pic.... but its hard to get a good light pic


----------



## stockeh (Nov 9, 2004)

thanks matt and good luck... you are winning so far


----------



## phantom (Nov 9, 2004)

did you get my email


----------



## stockeh (Nov 9, 2004)

there is now a page on animal attraction where you can go to view all of the enclosures simply follow this link http://www.animalattraction.com.au/aps_vivarium_competition.htm there is also a link to that page on the bottom of the reptile page.

Good luck all
Matt


----------



## stockeh (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey phantom i dont think i did, hard to tell people use one name here then another when the e-mail me  if you use your name from here in the e-mail i will be able to make the connection.


----------



## teza (Nov 9, 2004)

Ok guys, you've seen it before but here it is again, my Leaftail enclosure .. Thats if I can nominate it ......

How many times can you enter Stockeh ????


----------



## stockeh (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey teza thanks for the entry, you have been added to the site, and you can enter as many times as you like

Take care
matt


----------



## hph (Nov 10, 2004)

*enclosure pic*

Here's a pic of my juv stimsoni enclosure.


----------



## stockeh (Nov 10, 2004)

*RE: enclosure pic*

thanks hph you have been added to the site


----------



## instar (Nov 10, 2004)

*RE: enclosure pic*

Matt, id like to add these please...


----------



## stockeh (Nov 10, 2004)

you are added mate your entry can be viewed at http://www.animalattraction.com.au/aps_vivarium_competition.htm 

take care and good luck

Matt


----------



## instar (Nov 10, 2004)

Um sorry matt, i change the first n last , can ya change em? should come out larger, clearer, thanks


----------



## instar (Nov 10, 2004)

Actually matt if i send the frog tank one to your email, its uncompressed will be larger and ya can see frogs.


----------



## stockeh (Nov 10, 2004)

no worries mate just send the changes to [email protected]

talk to you soon
matt


----------



## instar (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks matt sending now, please be patient there big pics but they will come out much clearer closer veiw ! Thanks mate. cheers


----------



## stockeh (Nov 10, 2004)

not a problem mate will put them up straight away


----------



## stockeh (Nov 10, 2004)

is that better inny


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

Thats one sweet looking frog enclosure there Inny!!

Also, is the 2nd one a bluey tank?


----------



## instar (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks Matt, thats much better imo.
Thanks sherm, yeah the 2nd one is the bluie tank.


----------



## stockeh (Nov 10, 2004)

excellent mate glad you are happy with them, and once again good luck


----------



## instar (Nov 10, 2004)

Might get one of the turtle tank too, if i can find some batteries for the digi, boy those things almost need a nuclear power plant to run for very long! lol
Maybe later this evening, ill have to go out and buy some decent ones, any type recommends for long life?, i like to use the screen veiwer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

Thats cool Inny, and yeah, i really dig that frog tank ay!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

The ads for the new energizer lithium claim they last up to 250 shots in most cameras. But i wouldnt count your chickens just yet!


----------



## instar (Nov 10, 2004)

lol, i almost need to rig my cam to a car battery! last ones were those titanium ones, lasted about 160 shots with the screen veiwer.


----------



## herptrader (Nov 10, 2004)

instar said:


> lol, i almost need to rig my cam to a car battery! last ones were those titanium ones, lasted about 160 shots with the screen veiwer.



Rechargable Nickle Metal Hydride (sp??) is the way to go. The initial purchase price will make you take a breath but after that they cover a lot of ground on a charge and you just keep recharging them.


----------



## instar (Nov 10, 2004)

Probly the best idea, especially since im a bit Japanesey since i got this one.LOL are chargers of a particular brand better? how long can you continue to recharge the same batteries mentioned above?


----------



## Linus (Nov 10, 2004)

phantom's coastal enclosure is a ripper


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

Inny, you can get a charger and some batteries from Dick smiths. The NImh batteries arent that expensive at all. I used to buy them for my transmitters when i was racing electric and petrol radio controlled cars, about $3 each if im not mistaken, and if you get a charger that can do about 8 batteries at once, then you will be able to take photos non-stop with the back up batteries. And they usually last up to about 1000 charge's. I might even have some sparies you can have if you want to pick them up?? i can check tonight for you. The only reason i dont need them is i dont have a charger any more, and i just use my r/c cars once in a blue moon so normal batteries are sufficient for my needs nowadays.


----------



## instar (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks Sherm, ill check out the DS powerhouse near me soon. I dont go near the city much, all those flashing lights,and excitment and temptation, i might stray-diddly-ay from the good lords path!
LOL
..............................................................................
Matt, i took stills from vid of turt tank, you could add em if ya want, not the best, what the heck!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

Are the bricks up the top end of the tank the dock area inny?


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 10, 2004)

Inny, the NmH rechargable batteries are the way to go, but I *STRONGLY* suggest you get them from Jaycar http://www1.jaycar.com.au/ , you hip pocket will thank you. 10 slot charger and 12 1800 mA NmH batteries should cost about $100


----------



## instar (Nov 10, 2004)

Fuscus, thanks for the heads up, theres a jaycar near me ,ill check out the prices.
Just quoted $30 for an "aa" 4 slot charger (they dont have larger but thats ok)
and $20 for an "aa 4pk nmh rechargeable" total $50 [DS powerhouse] ok for what i want, Ill leave 2 on charge and swap as i go, i can always grab more if Santa brings the kids those damn battery op toys again. LOL Ill check out jaycar for comparison :wink: 

Sherm, yes mate for now the bricks n pavers are it, they go three back n 2 wide gives them a square about 25cm a side, (basking light above), its not really enuff but for now it does them ok. I tried floating docks so I could raise up the water level and they could swim below, but the longneck wont go near anything that moves, likes a nice stable land area, so i had to put the bricks back. Im planning on moving them into a tank atleast twice the size soon, and wider (thats a std 4ft). Then i can give em plenty of land area, with real soil they can dig in, maybe plant a few plants too.
There was a 9ft 4 sale here a while back but i missed it think it was interstate anyway.


----------



## neven (Nov 10, 2004)

heres mine...
dont no if your ment to just post a pic in here so let me no lol
http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php
i couldnt work out how to put the pic in  soz lol theres the link tho...
nev


----------



## stockeh (Nov 10, 2004)

nev and inny you are both added good luck


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Nov 10, 2004)

Here's our Black Soil Bearded Dragons (Pogona henrylawsoni) enclosure

Simon Archibald


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Nov 10, 2004)

And here's another

Simon Archibald


----------



## stockeh (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks simon you have been added


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks mate.

Simon Archibald


----------



## stockeh (Nov 10, 2004)

both pics now added


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

Does the tap work Simon?? lol, nice enclosure dude, looks like it should, like outdoors indoors!!


----------



## teza (Nov 10, 2004)

WOW, I'd just like to say well done to everybody, there are some great enclosures appearing in this comp ...


Good luck to everyone that enters .....


----------



## Already_Gone (Nov 10, 2004)

This is handy cause I am getting a bank of enclosures built right now... i need some interior decorating designs!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

if that tap worked it would make water changes a hell of a lot easer :lol:


----------



## Mr.K (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey Matt, can ya add these pleeeeezzzz


----------



## Mr.K (Nov 17, 2004)

Damn, What append???


----------



## Ricko (Nov 17, 2004)

he is away at the moment and will be back this weekend i think.


----------



## stockeh (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey Mr k how are you, as ricko has said i am actually away until friday (have the laptop so i can keep on top of things  ) so will be able to make any additions for you on friday if you would like to e-mail me the entry i will be able to got it posted for you as soon as i get home [email protected]

Take care
matt

P.S. Ricko i hope you are looking after my ackies for me


----------



## Ricko (Nov 17, 2004)

yeah man they are fine. i got bredli mate cheap as chips.


----------



## stockeh (Nov 17, 2004)

Excellent to hear  will have to pop over and see the new kids congrats mate


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 17, 2004)

Yeah he's keeping 'em in with the Ackies


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 17, 2004)

> Damn, What append???



I think it's more like what DIDN"T append


----------



## Mr.K (Nov 19, 2004)

Cheers matt, It wasnt you that i was "what happend" it was my poor computer skills - crap attempt at attaching a photo to this site...lol...anyways i sent the pics to ya.
Cheers Cobba


----------



## Mr.K (Nov 19, 2004)

lol, u damn tootin correct there African


----------



## stockeh (Nov 21, 2004)

Mr K and BIGTOE are now added, well done guys


----------



## Mr.K (Nov 21, 2004)

Cheers matt


----------



## fishead (Nov 29, 2004)

*enclosure*

Here's one of a pair of jungle enclosures I just finished, the other one is a mirror image of this one. They sit either side of a window above a 3000 litre piece of Lake Tanganyika (fish tank).
Bye, Steve.


----------



## Ricko (Nov 29, 2004)

*RE: enclosure*

thats one of the best looking enclosures i have seen, got any more shots?


----------



## koreanmug (Nov 29, 2004)

*RE: enclosure*

Wow! l luv your enclosures fishead!  very nice


----------



## rodentrancher (Nov 30, 2004)

*RE: enclosure*

Are we allowed to enter Frog Terrariums/Enclosures in this comp? Or only Reptile ones? Cheers Cheryl


----------



## BROWNS (Nov 30, 2004)

*RE: enclosure*

Very nice enclosures there fishead,is that real greenery in there or fake?Looks choice mate,does the left one open to the right?


----------



## stockeh (Nov 30, 2004)

*RE: enclosure*

RR you can enter any type of enclosure you like.... fishead i am adding your entry now


----------



## fishead (Nov 30, 2004)

*enclosure*

Thanks guys, the front panes are sliders and the end pane is fixed (other end is melamine). The leaves are silk Browns, I just drilled the branches and stuck them in, look pretty real hey. Best part is you can just lift out the whole tree bit, usually snake and all and basically have an empty enclosure for scrub out or whatever.
The 50w dicroics give a good vertical temp gradient and are controlled by a B1 dimming thermostat. Plus there is heat cord in the bottom for night time. The photo didn't reproduce too flash after the down size. 
What is the maximum photo size that we can post?
Bye, Steve.


----------



## TurtleHermit (Nov 30, 2004)

Here is my turtle tank.


----------



## angelrose (Nov 30, 2004)

800 by 600 fishhead, easyist way to get that is using easy thumbnail creator, simply set the setting to 800 by 600 and hit make... easy as, you can download it below.

http://www.tucows.com/preview/194953.html

Hi Matt are you back from hols yet?

Angel


----------



## stockeh (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks Turtlehermit you are now added.....

Hey angel yes i am back from holidays now had a ball


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey Matt,
Who's winning??? I give a thousand votes to that Black-soil Beardie enclosure ;-)

Simon Archibald


----------



## stockeh (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey mate we have heaps of entrys but no votes .... there are 15 days from today left in the comp so i am guessing that people want to see all of the entrys before casting a vote.... but by the looks of things the Black-soil Beardie enclosure is winning with a thousand votes


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Dec 1, 2004)

Haha...sweet 

Simon Archibald


----------



## stockeh (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## nigmax (Dec 1, 2004)

they havent voted because they are waiting to see pics of mine :twisted:


----------



## Magpie (Dec 1, 2004)

1001 votes for the angle headed enclosure.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Dec 1, 2004)

Haha Craig...Matt can we un-vote for someone ;-)

Simon Archibald


----------



## instar (Dec 1, 2004)

how do you vote anyway? 
i vote for teza leaftail enclosure.


----------



## Magpie (Dec 2, 2004)

email matt with your vote.
It's up the top of the page with the pics.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

Well i vote for me... though i still have to make the enclosure :roll:


----------



## Dicco (Dec 2, 2004)

Why don't you submit a pic of your mac enclosure pete?


----------

